# Loaded up with physical but....



## imagineer (5 March 2008)

Should I be looking for positions in equities???

I have a few 1000 ounces of physical and a couple of thousand in paper.
I feel the time has come to look for some companies to play silver leverage.
But I also recon a major correction is coming and due to the ludicrous leverage in the market that the baby will get thrown out with the bath....

I am also wondering if traders are so busy/lazy that they will play bullion rather than learn about a whole new ball game...

Just thinking out loud any and all comments and suggestions always welcome..
BTW are there any GATA type seminars in Australia. 

Enjoyed lurking for the last few months 
keep the Faith
Neil


----------



## Temjin (6 March 2008)

Hey, I wish I was loaded with 1000oz of the physical instead of it on paper.  

I'm more worried about the "shorts" people in the precious metals market right now who might default on their obligation if s--t hits the fan. There just isn't enough physical of the stuff for them to buy back. 

As for silver companies, I haven't personally invested in any "yet". Here is a site you could take a look. http://www.silverstrategies.com/defaultIE.aspx

As for the major correction, definitely one day, but who knows we could be in the third phase of the bull. (the manic phase) Since no one can tell how high the sky is (all time high), it could go a lot further and a lot overbrought before everything comes down. 

Another option for leverage is either collector's silver coins at the highest grade you can get, or futures. Collector coins (with sufficient rarity and quality grade) seem to have the advantage of being leveraged to the silver price, plus protected from massive lose due to the premium on the rarity and quality. It tends, I THINK, to bias leverage on the upside. 

My opinion of course. I don't have any silver collector coins yet, a field that I'm interested in but don't have time to devote to it yet.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (6 March 2008)

imagineer said:


> Should I be looking for positions in equities???
> 
> I have a few 1000 ounces of physical and a couple of thousand in paper.




Mmmm.... only a few thousand you say 

You might like to read this article; a few, probably biased? suggestions, but some other good info as well.

http://caseyresearch.com/pdfs/20080305_TriplePlayspecialreport.pdf


----------



## imagineer (8 March 2008)

Yes just a few LOL. Though considering buying 5000 more but cant decide physical or equities.
The ETF is not safe from my readings, the US mutual funds will pay in American $ (trash)

Kinross is interesting...

There are a lot of options and no answers...
Cheers
Neil


----------

